# Rubik's USB Stick



## daniel0731ex (Feb 20, 2009)

http://www.rubiks.com/Shop/Products/Rubiks USB Stick.aspx








Rubik's USB Stick

Introducing the brand new Rubik's USB stick, combining fun and functionality!

The Rubik's USB is easy to use, just twist the top block and plug it in. 

By using only top quality USB 2.0 memory chips, we offer an extensive range of possibilities including preloading content, autoruns and automatic links to your website.

The unique design of the Rubik's USB will make your brand stand out from the crowd and other standard USB drives, letting the power of Rubik's brand work for you!

The Rubik's USB is 1GB.

Size: 60mm


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Feb 20, 2009)

That is so cool. I want one! Is it fully functional (can the other piece twist too)?


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 20, 2009)

From the description and phot I would say the the twisting of the top block pushes the USB connector in/out
The other two blocks seem static


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Feb 20, 2009)

hm... odd product for the rubiks site. also i see they got that 360 thing up, i'm still curious about that.


----------



## rahulkadukar (Feb 20, 2009)

I need more than 1 GB but yes the device is cool


----------



## panyan (Feb 20, 2009)

i wonder if i can open it and open my 16GB and put my 16gb in it?


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 20, 2009)

panyan said:


> i wonder if i can open it and open my 16GB and put my 16gb in it?


You really like mods, don't you


----------



## d4m4s74 (Feb 20, 2009)

it's possible

you can either replace the chip inside it, or (if it allows it) just switch the full hardware and put in another stick


----------



## kaixax555 (Feb 20, 2009)

Wow I want this to be imported to Singapore. Looks interesting.


----------



## Leviticus (Feb 20, 2009)

That's really cool!

But $19.99 CAD, they're having a giggle.


----------



## TheBB (Feb 20, 2009)

I "have" one... I got it with the promo material to use for Norwegian Open 09, but we couldn't find a use for it, so I'm stuck with it for now. Not that I mind, of course. This particular one is 2GB, and no, only one of the pieces can turn, and yes, by turning it, the connector pops out, and yes, I suppose you can mod it.


----------



## cookingfat (Feb 20, 2009)

wow that looks pretty cool. 

Even better when used with this USB hub > 






from DX - http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.13343


----------



## Sir E Brum (Feb 20, 2009)

Leviticus said:


> That's really cool!
> 
> But $19.99 CAD, they're having a giggle.



Yeah, I can get a 4GB stick for that price.


----------



## julesv (Feb 20, 2009)

> The unique design of the Rubik's USB will make your brand stand out from the crowd and other standard USB drives, letting the power of Rubik's brand work for you!



Made me lol.


----------



## riffz (Feb 21, 2009)

cookingfat said:


> Even better when used with this USB hub



Haha, now we're going overboard


----------



## panyan (Feb 21, 2009)

Sir E Brum said:


> Leviticus said:
> 
> 
> > That's really cool!
> ...



actually you can get an 8gb for not even that price:

http://www.play.com/PC/PCs/4-/5722174/SanDisk-Cruzer-Micro-USB-Flash-Drive-8GB/Product.html

$19.99=£13



AvGalen said:


> panyan said:
> 
> 
> > i wonder if i can open it and open my 16GB and put my 16gb in it?
> ...



i dont believe anything "stock" is perfect


----------

